#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Καλές γιορτές σε όλους τους συναδέλφους

## dn102

Εύχομαι να έχουμε όλοι μας καλές γιορτές με υγεία και το 2013 να μας βρεί με λιγότερους μετανάστες Έλληνες Μηχανικούς.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλές γιορτές, με υγεία όπως είπες και μ' άρεσε και η ευχή σου για τους μετανάστες, την οποία και προσυπογράφω.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Η ομάδα διαχείρισης του *eMichanikos.gr*, εύχεται σ' όλους τους συναδέλφους 
* 
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ*

και...

*ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ!*

----------


## als

ευχομαι καλη χρονια, υγεια , κουράγιο (για οσα μας βρηκαν κ για ολα που 8α μας προκυψουν) και τυχη (γιατι οπως διαβασα καπου προσφατα, οι ταξιδιωτες του τιτανικου που χαθηκαν δεν επασχαν απο υγεια...)
καλη χρονια
ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στα ενεργα παιδια του forum για οσα μου χετε προσφερει, ναστε καλα

----------

